# Hello Winter!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Glory be - the cold has arrived! YES I know it's not officially winter, but as often happens in my part of the world we seem to have almost skipped a season, that season this year being autumn. Just a few weeks ago (3) it was "summer" with temperatures of 25º in Alcalá de Henares where I was working. Now, in the Sierra it has been snowing, there is ice on the roads and car, temps are around -2º in the morning with highs of 8º - 10º, and the high mountains around are dusted with white.
Rain, and lots of it is still much needed though with water restrictions coming in bit by bit in the small towns around. There have been traffic restrictions in Madrid due to pollution for several days. If 
it rains it washes the pollution out. 
Is it going to rain though????? Bring it ON. We are READY!:smow:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glory be - the cold has arrived! YES I know it's not officially winter, but as often happens in my part of the world we seem to have almost skipped a season, that season this year being autumn. Just a few weeks ago (3) it was "summer" with temperatures of 25º in Alcalá de Henares where I was working. Now, in the Sierra it has been snowing, there is ice on the roads and car, temps are around -2º in the morning with highs of 8º - 10º, and the high mountains around are dusted with white.
> Rain, and lots of it is still much needed though with water restrictions coming in bit by bit in the small towns around. There have been traffic restrictions in Madrid due to pollution for several days. If
> it rains it washes the pollution out.
> Is it going to rain though????? Bring it ON. We are READY!:smow:


Here it is the same. -3/4 degrees this morning. We have very heavy ground frosts.... good for the sprouts . This very cold weather is usually late December early January. Like you no real raínfall yet, we desperately need it. Locals tell us every ten or so years we get heavy snow here....... I wonder if this is the year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

No snow in my town yet - it's unusual for us to get snow - but not far inland they've had some.

Last night one part of Jávea registered -4.3º. Yes, minus. Which people don't expect when they move to the coast.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

...all three places therefore colder than it has been here in Somerset so far this year.

Winter fuel allowance anyone?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

-5º in San Sebastian de los Reyes when I got to work today. On my motorbike! :snowman:


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Same here in Castellon, I thought that my days of scraping windscreens was over, surprise, surprise. Yesterday at noon I was sitting on the beach in Benicassim, again today there are cloudless skies but very cold. From 11 till 4 it is absolutely glorious so I just make the best of those 5 hours.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It's the same down here, winter has arrived very suddenly and quite a bit earlier than it normally does. Our temperatures are a bit higher than you have all reported, for the last couple of days the forecasts were for an overnight low of 2C but the actual temperatures recorded were more like 7/8C - but it still feels very cold!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> ...all three places therefore colder than it has been here in Somerset so far this year.
> 
> Winter fuel allowance anyone?


Well, to be fair we didn't put the heating on at all until a few days ago so, not too bad.

I look forward to soaking up the sun in Zummerzet this Christmas then!:rockon:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, to be fair we didn't put the heating on at all until a few days ago so, not too bad.
> 
> I look forward to soaking up the sun in Zummerzet this Christmas then!:rockon:


Well you know where we are if you fancy a proper beer...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Daytime temperatures around 12-14ºC here, 3-5ºC at night, which is about as cold as it gets.

The way the locals are complaining though, you'd think we were several degrees below zero. It's all relative...

We are now using the air-conditioning we installed last September to heat the house, and it's quite effective. It hasn't tripped the electrics either - our potencia is 4.6kW - which was one of our main concerns. A real luxury to put it on in the bedroom for half an hour before getting up!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Daytime temperatures around 12-14ºC here, 3-5ºC at night, which is about as cold as it gets.
> 
> The way the locals are complaining though, you'd think we were several degrees below zero. It's all relative...
> 
> We are now using the air-conditioning we installed last September to heat the house, and it's quite effective. It hasn't tripped the electrics either - our potencia is 4.6kW - which was one of our main concerns. A real luxury to put it on in the bedroom for half an hour before getting up!


We're enjoying using our air conditioning in the new flat, too. It's much easier to heat than the old house was, as we can close the doors in the living room instead of the whole ground floor being open plan and the stairs going up from the living room. The living room is south facing so the sun keeps it warm during the day as that wall is almost all glass with the patio doors. In summer we're going to have to shade it with the terrace toldos and keep the persiana at least part way down.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm over it already, roll on the 21st so the days start getting longer again.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We love winter, when we are at home with our log fire and heaters and catch up tv from the whole year. Problem is that we still haven't caught up since 2012 and I've estimated we only have about 1,800 hours of tv to watch. But our winter here is nothing compared to our friends in UK...


----------



## Motionlessly (Nov 16, 2017)

Most people get depressed when it's winter, but I am not one of them. No way! lol. Winter is coming and I'm so ecstatic about it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well you know where we are if you fancy a proper beer...


I think I can feel a Hobgoblin/ Directors/ 6X/ Greene King session coming on... Will be in touch


----------

